# I like my KG 281 so much...



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

that I would like to get another LOOK as a second bike. I've had the 281 since 2002 and although I have bought a Giant TCR, and a Specialized Roubaix since then, I've sold them and hung on to the 281 for it's combo of handling, comfort, and road feel.

What I have heard is the newer LOOKs are much stiffer than the 281 and since I'm a recreational type rider, I want someting more compliant. Are there any models out there that compare to the outstanding qualities of the 281?

I heard the LOOKs with the external lugs are more compliant and I like the looks of them. I know the 381 and 481 covered the lugs and wonder if that changed the ride characteristics any? 

Also, are any of the older models available anywhere or do I need to find a used one on ebay etc.? Thanks in advance!


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

*585?*

I just took my 585 on some rought pavement today and it was great. And I was comming off a 5900. I think you will be happy with any of the look frames, well maybe avoid the ultra line. check racycles.com they have good close outs.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*I had a 481sl*

And I now have a 595. As much as I liked the 481 I honestly feel that the 595 is an even more comfortable ride. Seems to have a better road feel and I can ride it as long as I've ever road the 481. I would imagine a 585 would be similar since the geometry is pretty much the same.

WBC


----------



## John H. (May 17, 2007)

I just put the first 150 miles and 10000 ft of climbing on my new 585 (finished the build Friday night) and I cannot believe how smooth a ride the bike offers. I am a recreational rider as well and I feel like I got the perfect frame for club rides, century rides, etc. The fact that LOOK is able to design that much comfort into a frame as stiff as the 585 is truly impressive.


----------



## mtbguate (Mar 14, 2006)

*Like the 281 as well*

Been upgrading it a bit. Just replaced the old Ultegra 53x42 crank for a Richtey WCS Cyclocross 48x38, to tighten the gear ratios (not on the pic). I'm still thinking of a 50x34. 

Also I'll get some new stickers for it, since these old ones are almost done.

Show me yours!


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow,

Great "looking" classic Look!


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*Beautiful bike*

I will post a picture this weekend. I just purchased a Sugino 50-34 crank. It is very nice looking but I also may get a Ritchey 50-36 ...don't know until I test the 50-34.

My decals are silver and I'd like to clean them but haven't been succesfull.

Did you put some kind if treatment on the carbon?

Shoot, I wouldn't mind having another 281


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

dasho said:


> that I would like to get another LOOK as a second bike. I've had the 281 since 2002 and although I have bought a Giant TCR, and a Specialized Roubaix since then, I've sold them and hung on to the 281 for it's combo of handling, comfort, and road feel.
> 
> What I have heard is the newer LOOKs are much stiffer than the 281 and since I'm a recreational type rider, I want someting more compliant. Are there any models out there that compare to the outstanding qualities of the 281?
> 
> ...



I have a 381 that Im gonna sell, too small for me.


----------



## okiejaco (Jun 4, 2006)

I got a 2005 555 off ebay and really love it. The frame was around $900. EBay is not a bad place, just check the seller out good.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

New old looks are pretty rare but you can find it if you look hard enough. I bought a NOS KG231 in credit agricole colours a few months back and more recently found a carbon black NOS KG361 for the other half but now she says she prefers mtb. As far as ride is concerned the carbon/alu lugged frames all fall into same category and as the numbers rise so does the stiffness.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

hey SMW... 

complete noob question.. but what kind of bottle cage is that on your bike??? 

thanks again!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

thedips said:


> hey SMW...
> 
> complete noob question.. but what kind of bottle cage is that on your bike???
> 
> thanks again!



They are Specialized. Not to heavy either and they hold the bottles really well. I bought them because they matched my colors.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

SMW - what size is it?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

toonraid said:


> SMW - what size is it?



Its a 59, but not the same as the current 59's. This is when they had 61's also.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

careful with those cages and small bottles, i have 2 of them. bought them because they were pretty and looked good one my look as well. if i hit any irregularities on the road the bottle will come dislodged on the seattube cage, it stays on the bike, but it slides down, resting on the down tube


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

kreger said:


> careful with those cages and small bottles, i have 2 of them. bought them because they were pretty and looked good one my look as well. if i hit any irregularities on the road the bottle will come dislodged on the seattube cage, it stays on the bike, but it slides down, resting on the down tube



All I have is 24oz bottles so its not a problem.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*You guys looking for older Looks*

Check out R&A Cycles. They have a lot of NOS framesets in their specials section.

/Not shilling for them; I've never done any business with them.


----------

